# Scariest moment of my life...



## AlexLovesOlive (Jul 7, 2014)

So the night before last I shut the blinds and curtains at 8:50 (same time every day) Olive usually comes out at 9 pm on the DOT. So when 9:45 rolls around and I still haven't heard her (she chews VERY loud and I can hear it from the room she is in down in the living room!) I went to check on her... No signs of her getting up... I pull back her bedding and she isn't really hissing like normal, almost muffled like she was trying to but unable to make the noise, she also didn't fight me like she normally would, I pick her up and her belly is cool and so are her feet, I checked the thermometer that I keep on the floor (I try to keep even the floor at 77 degrees, it is the coolest part of a room so it's the most important) and it says 70 degrees.. I start to panic because I have no idea how this happened, my room has all the a/c vents shut off, she had the window open all day with lots of sunshine, and we keep the house at 78 degrees all the time, and I live in a very small 2 bedroom condo the size of an apartment, single floor. So the worse part of it all is she isn't comfortable enough to unball under my shirt or even on my chest so that wasn't an option, thankfully a heating pad was already under her play pen and fleece so I turned it on and put her on it, then put a towel in the drying to warm up, but that over her, and then got a warm bottle of water to lay next to her, she was sneezing and when I tried to give her a mealworm she went for it but it took forever for her to chew and it eat, an entire minute... I was crying and terrified, after 45 minutes of warming she came out to beg at her normal spot for a meal worm, even trying to push the pen twords me. She gobbled it up in 5 seconds and then proceeded to pee AND poop on me. I have never been so happy that happened. She was a little off the rest of the night. I kept the heating pad under the chloroplast where she sleeps (it was a human heating pad I kept it on low) and also kept it on all day yesterday, checking on her every hour or so to make sure she was doing okay and the heating pad was on and wasn't too hot. Last night she was very active and acting like her normal self, no sneezing and her belly was very very warm just like normal. I am still going to keep an extremely close eye on her the next couple weeks to make sure it doesn't happen again, as well as putting her 2 CHE's up in her cage, I hadn't had them set up because I never thought my room could get that cold while the rest of the house stayed at 78 degrees, and I thought it may be a little warmer because my window faces west. I have never been so scared besides when my baby Loki almost ran across the 8 lane highway after he chased a bunny making me fall down. She is running her normal amount (keeping an eye on her odometer) and I am happy she is doing okay, I don't think she got very far into a hibernation attempt as the night before she was fine playful and great, and that morning the temperature was 77 degrees on the floor thermometer, after I had put her back in her home after staying up with her until 3 am she ate a ton and drank tons of water and ran! It was so scary though


----------



## AlexLovesOlive (Jul 7, 2014)

Here she was pushing her pen twords me asking for cuddles and bugs after her 45 minutes of warming up


----------



## Teddi4211 (Apr 30, 2014)

It's good that she's okay. Thankfully I can say neither of my girls have had a hibernation attempt, though I want to make sure to watch the thermometer since sometimes it just stops heating my room.


----------



## AlexLovesOlive (Jul 7, 2014)

Yeah I had just got that thermometer not even a week before this and am so happy I did, I mean that just seems almost impossible especially since all the ac is off in my room. You just don't think you need heaters set up in the middle of the summer when it is 90 degrees


----------

